# 706Z Emblems



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know where I can purchase a 706Z emblem and that piece of tape that tells you line size and yards? I bought a used reel today the emblem is missing and the tape is bad. Thanks bambam


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you go. No rotor decals though.

http://store.scottsbt.com/238-706-Decal-Side-Plate-BlackGold-quot706quot-P12133C280.aspx


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks JD7.62, I was scared it wouldn't going to be available and thanks about the rotor decal because I was going to pull the old one off.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Jan 16, 2009)

Saw stickers on ebay last night


----------

